# [H0] Monsters, Cacti and Trains



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Hello Happy Fellow Members !
The Famous Longvallon RR is back with a new color. More infos very soon.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Today a big load of Playmobil cacti arrived.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Today I decided to build a smaller LRR (only 32"1/4 !). I use Hornby H0 track (code 100). A few holes are also ready for the cacti.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Action on the New/Old Longvallon RR #1. Have fun !


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Thanks for all your "Like". Very appreciated. Once again Thanks !


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

More action on the New/Old Longvallon RR #2. Have fun too !


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

I rebuilt another version of the famous Longvallon RR. I'm very pleased with the result !
Big power on the LRR:


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Today I bought a new monster for my layout. Wonderful, isn't it ?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the monsters! They add a distinctive sci-fi flare to it.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I still love the idea of putting the layout on a lazy susan and seeing the train stationary and the scenery moving, you have me wanting to build a layout like yours, in N scale, with my old stuff... just to do that as a diaorama!
As always thanks for sharing Christian! You got my wheels turning!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

SF Gal said:


> I still love the idea of putting the layout on a lazy susan and seeing the train stationary and the scenery moving, you have me wanting to build a layout like yours, in N scale, with my old stuff... just to do that as a diaorama!
> As always thanks for sharing Christian! You got my wheels turning!


It'd take some good traction to get the lazy susan moving, but would probably run ok after that. I LOVE the idea...I can see it running now!! Let us know when you figure out how to hold the train still. I suppose the support would have to be visible unless you built a building or water tower or something to hide the engine behind.


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Theoretically...imagine if you have three wheels under the plate of the lazy susan, with two of them being idler wheels and one motorized, tuned to the same relative speed of the train at different voltage levels, you might be able to accomplish such a desire. The wheels would be mounted on the base and off the table. Might be good to have rubberized wheels or maybe a smaller version of the "gel"/"plastic rollerblade (remember those from 86,000 years ago?) wheels.

By the way, @Christiaη, great layout! Hey! Where are the armed guards to protect the passengers of the train from the monsters and the dinosaurs?


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members !


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

I decided to use Vimeo. Apparently it works very well.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)




----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Christiaη said:


>


And to you...blessings of the season.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> Theoretically...imagine if you have three wheels under the plate of the lazy susan, with two of them being idler wheels and one motorized, tuned to the same relative speed of the train at different voltage levels, you might be able to accomplish such a desire. The wheels would be mounted on the base and off the table. Might be good to have rubberized wheels or maybe a smaller version of the "gel"/"plastic rollerblade (remember those from 86,000 years ago?) wheels.


Actually, I think it could be even simpler (at least in the O scale I model in): rather than a lazy susan, I envision you could just add a circle of 3-rail track to _both_ sides of a quarter-inch plywood circle (perhaps super-elevating the top-side track to 'level' the rolling stock a bit on that track when you tilt it) and wire the loops of track together through the circle. Then, mount three surplus trucks (at least one with a center rail pickup) upside down on the slanted base, spaced so the underside track will ride on the trucks. Wire the truck(s) on the base to power, add a heavy engine and tender to the top track (I envision one of my heavy Marx 333s or 1829s), tilt the base to an appropriate angle, and I suspect the circle will rotate relatively freely. If that all works after some inevitable fiddling, the top could be finished off with a surround, at the level of the 'turntable,' to conceal the lower track and trucks (you _could_ also extend the scenery on the inner circle out to the surround, though it will of course not rotate!). Simple, right? 

(In the alternative, you could mount the trucks to the underside of the disc, and the circle of track to the base -- might reduce the rotating weight a bit that way.)

Although I think this might be easier to pull off in O scale, since the rolling stock is relatively heavy compared to the weight of the rotating layout, I suspect the same principles could be made to work in other scales. Also, the more you can super-elevate the track, the greater you can tilt the layout before the rolling stock falls off! The only thing that's held me back from experimenting (other than the ten thousand other to-do's tugging at my sleeve!) is the lack of any trucks I'm currently willing to sacrifice to the effort!


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Thanks for your very interesting reply but it's too complicated for my poor little French brain.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

The layout will expand a bit...


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Ready to work !


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

Christiaη said:


> The layout will expand a bit...
> View attachment 595394


Hmm, that's going to be harder to mount on a turntable . . .


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Here is where I am at the moment. I'm very pleased with the result.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)




----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

First video. Have fun !


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Action on the Longvallon RR !


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)




----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Christiaη said:


>


Le mem chause


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)




----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

I just ordered a "new-old" diesel loco.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

Steve on Cattail Creek said:


> Hmm, that's going to be harder to mount on a turntable . . .


Well, I finally got around to experimenting with creating a layout on a turntable, and yesterday got around to shooting a video of my progress so far. For my experimenting, I decided to go 1:1 scale, and instead of model trains I instead used a few items lying around the house (and a lot of duct tape!) to see what I could come up with:






Enjoy, and Happy New Year! (Oh, and be sure to notice the credits at the end!  )


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Steve on Cattail Creek said:


> Well, I finally got around to experimenting with creating a layout on a turntable, and yesterday got around to shooting a video of my progress so far. For my experimenting, I decided to go 1:1 scale, and instead of model trains I instead used a few items lying around the house (and a lot of duct tape!) to see what I could come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

I decided to change the wiring of the layout. I need to electrically separate the two ovals if I want to run two trains in opposite directions. So I bought rail joint isolators for Trix C track . Hope I'm clear...but I'm not really sure. A drawing explains things better than me.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

I changed the wiring slightly this morning and also checked the insulation between the two ovals. Everything is fine.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

First test of the newly rewired layout. The two ovals are now completely insulated from each other.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Action on the Longvallon RR !


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

Christiaη said:


> Action on the Longvallon RR !


Nice!


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Steve on Cattail Creek said:


> Nice!


 Thanks !


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

More big power on the Longvallon RR ! Maybe in the real world these four diesel can't run together...But on the Longvallon RR, they can !


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Nice to see a Santa Fe locomotive in the lead! 😄


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Thanks ! Only the first diesel is powered. The others are dummies.


----------

